# Entschuldigung vs. Verzeihung



## herrkeinname

Ist es möglich, konkrete Situationen zu nennen, in denen man eine der obigen Höflichkeitsformeln benutzt? Für mich, als Ausländer, ist der Unterschied kaum festzustellen.


----------



## Aurin

Wenn du um Entschuldigung/Verzeihung bittest, besteht im Gebrauch kein Unterschied. 
Entschuldigung kann in anderem Zusammenhang noch eine andere Bedeutung haben.
Zum Beispiel schreiben Eltern ihren Kindern eine "Entschuldigung", warum sie nicht zur Schule kommen konnten.
Oder: Ich erwarte eine Entschuldigung. (Da kannst du nicht Verzeihung sagen.)


----------



## beclija

Ich betrachte sie weitgehend als Synonyme, wobei Entschuldigung häufiger ist. Wenn man z.B. jemanden nach dem Weg fragt, ist "Entschuldigung" weitaus häufiger, wenn man dagegen jemanden versehentlich stößt sind beide Wörter etwa gleich wahrscheinlich. Prinzipiell sind aber in beiden Situationen beide Wörter möglich.


----------



## Whodunit

Zusammengefasst:

Es gibt "eine Entschuldigung" aber nicht "eine Verzeihung". Letzteres ist nur isoliert zu verwenden als eine Art Interjektion:

Entschuldigung!/Verzeihung! (kein Unterschied, aber "Entschuldigung" ist geläufiger, "Verzweihung" klingt höflicher/gehobener)

Entschuldingung/Verzeihung, dürfte ich ...? (kein Unterschied, wie oben)

Ich schreibe dir eine Entschuldigung. Soll das eine Entschuldigung sein? Eine Entschuldigung sieht bei mir aber anders aus. (Hier geht "Verzeihung" gar nicht)


----------



## herrkeinname

Vielen Dank! Ihr habt genau das erklärt, was ich mit meiner Frage gemeint hatte.


----------



## gabrigabri

Wie kann man noch sagen, wenn man z.B. vorbeigehen möchte?

Gestattet oder gestatten Sie??


Viel verwendet ist auch "sorry"


----------



## beclija

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber mir scheint dass die Verwendung von "sorry" in Österreich üblicher ist als in Deutschland.


----------



## Whodunit

gabrigabri said:


> Wie kann man noch sagen, wenn man z.B. vorbeigehen möchte?
> 
> Gestattet oder gestatten Sie??


 
Das geht nur, wenn man jemandem etwas zeigen möchte. In anderen Situationen mag es passen, wäre aber nicht die erste Wahl.

Z.B.:
A: Hm, wie funktioniert denn diese komische Espresso-Maschine?
B: Gestatten Sie?

Hier möchte B A zeigen, wie sie funktioniert und bitte sie/ihn deshalb nett aus dem Wege.



beclija said:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber mir scheint dass die Verwendung von "sorry" in Österreich üblicher ist als in Deutschland.


 
Unter Jugendliches ist es auch in Deutschland sehrt verbreitet. Meine Eltern und Großeltern verwenden es gar nicht.


----------



## Kajjo

_Sorry _ist keine Alternative für die deutschen Wörter _Entschuldigung _und _Verzeihung_. Eine solche Darstellung wäre verzerrend. Natürlich _verstehen_ die meisten Deutschen das Wort, genau wie _Pardon!_, aber deshalb ist es doch noch nicht deutsch! Meines Erachtens wird _Sorry_ ausschließlich von Jugendlichen oder Möchtegern-Jugendlichen verwendet und hat einen etwas lapidaren, gleichgültigen Klang. Ernstnehmen würde ich eine solche Etnschuldigung nicht -- die macht es eher noch schlimmer!

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> _Sorry _ist keine Alternative für die deutschen Wörter _Entschuldigung _und _Verzeihung_. Eine solche Darstellung wäre verzerrend.


Kajjo, I would not even recommend this in English in any situation in which you don't want to sound flippant. It reminds me of what tennis players from a couple decades back said when they threw up the ball to serve and didn't like the toss, caught it, and said: "Sorry!"

I would at least say: "Excuse me."

Now, if you say "I'm so sorry, please excuse me" that's quite a different matter, but then you are definitely speaking English. 

Gaer


----------



## beclija

Natürlich wird "sorry" nicht nur verstanden, sondern auch verwendet, (und ich würde mich und die Leute mit denen ich zu tun habe, großteils um Mitte 20 herum, nicht wirklich als (Möchtegern-)Jugendliche bezeichnen. Allerdings wirklich nur in eingeschränkter Verwendung. Zwei typische Situationen, in denen ich mir die Verwendung gut vorstellen kann und ihn denen ich es auch verwende: "Sorry für die Verspätung" wenn ich länger nicht auf ein Mail geantwortet habe, und "sorry, ich verstehe das nicht" wenn ich begriffsstutzig bin oder der andere sich unklar ausgedrückt hat. "Sorry" ist aber auf jeden Fall nur in gewissen Bereichen der Umgangssprache zuhause (wobei ich den Eindruck habe, der Begriff sei in Österreich verbreiteter). Außerdem ist "sorry" einer der wenigen nicht-standardsprachlichen Begriffe, die ich wohl häufiger in informellen schriftlichen Texten als mündlich verwende.
Im Zweifelsfall sind natürlich "Verzeihung" oder "Entschludigung" zu bevorzugen.


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> Kajjo, I would not even recommend this in English in any situation in which you don't want to sound flippant. It reminds me of what tennis players from a couple decades back said when they threw up the ball to serve and didn't like the toss, caught it, and said: "Sorry!"


 
Für etwas Ähnliches, im Tischtennis, sagt man bei uns "Entschuldigung": Wenn man den Ball, sei es bei der Angabe oder im Spiel, an das Netz schlägt und dieser daraufhin auf die gegnerische Platte taumelt, so kann der Gegner den Ball fast niemals bekommen. Deshalb sagt man "Entschuldigung", trotzdem wird der Punkt gezählt. Bei uns galt früher als Regel, wer nicht "Entschuldigung" bei einem ins Netz oder auf die Plattenkante des Gegners geschlagenen Ball sagt, bekommt den Punkt nicht. "Sorry" sagen wir heute (wenn ich doch mal wieder spielen könnte!) in solch einer Situation eher spaßig, da diese Regel eher kindlich ist und von uns mittlerweile ins Lächerliche gezogen wird.

Zu *Kajjo*s Anmerkung: Ich verwende sehr gerne "Sorry", und zwar in folgenden Situationen:

im lässigen Schriftdeutsch, sei es E-Mail, Chat oder in einem Forum (hier natürlich nicht vorrangig)
als Abkürzung "sry" im Chat und in SMS (bspw.: Sry das i ne geantw hab), man muss ja unter 160 Zeichen bleiben 
wenn ich weiß, dass Ausländer in der Nähe sind, sie aber nicht zuordnen kann (Strand, Polen-Markt, Auslandsurlaub in einem Touristenort u.Ä.)
wenn es schnell gehen muss, besonders gegenüber Jugendlichen (z.B. im Vorbeigehen: Sorry, hab Sie/dich nicht gesehen, bin aber in Eile!)
Es hat halt im Deutschen, wie _Pardon_ (schönes Beispiel!), seine eigenen Verwendungsmöglichkeiten. Pardon finde ich von sehr höflich bis relativ lässig, mit dem Wort kenne ich mich nicht so aus. Sorry ist umgangssprachlich und niemals formell.



beclija said:


> Außerdem ist "sorry" einer der wenigen nicht-standardsprachlichen Begriffe, die ich wohl häufiger in informellen schriftlichen Texten als mündlich verwende.


 
Klar, weil das _viel_ kürzer als Verzeihung (finde ich persönlich ein blödes Wort) und Entschuldigung (das ist furchtbar lang und dauert selbst für einen geübten Schreiber etwa dreimal so lange wie Sorry). Im Chat lässt sich das noch wunderbar abkürzen, Entschuldigung (worin ich immer wieder Tippfehler einbaue) eher schlecht.

Beclija, ich sage übrigens "Sorry wegen der Verspätung". "Sorry für ..." klingt eher so, als würde ich Mitleid _für_ die Verspätung empfinden.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:


> Für etwas Ähnliches, im Tischtennis, sagt man bei uns "Entschuldigung"


Ja, eine dieser absolut oberflächlichen und geheuchelten Zwangsentschuldigungen -- kenne ich auch, haben wir uns aber endgültig abgewöhnt. Zum Glück.



> Ich verwende sehr gerne "Sorry", und zwar in folgenden Situationen:


Ja, so ähnlich handhabe ich das auch. Ein lässiges and kurzes Sorry ist natürlich ziemlich verbreitet, aber doch eben kein _Deutsch_ und nichts, was man einem Deutschlerner empfehlen sollte. Man könnte sagen: "Falls Du Dir nicht sicher bist, sag einfach _sorry_, das wird auch verstanden." Aber man kann es doch beim besten Willen nicht als deutsches Wort bezeichnen, oder? Außerdem ist es in den meisten Situationen eben nicht so ernst und höflich gemeint wie "Entschuldigung".

Kajjo


----------



## mustang72

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es doch einen kleinen und sehr feinen Unterschied und deshalb wird das Entschuldigung auch wesentlich oefters angewandt.

Die Entschuldigung wird gebraucht wenn man _*sich* fuer etwas entschuldigt_. Ob die andere Partei den Fehler oder was auch immer passiert ist nun akzeptiert ist irrelevant. Hauptsache *ich habe mich* entschuldigt. Die Bahnhofsdurchsage sollte die Verspaetung eines Zuges immer entschuldigen und nicht um Verzeihung bitten.

Die Verzeihung wird gebraucht wenn man _*jemanden* um Verzeihung bittet_. Es ist einem daran gelegen, dass die andere Partei einem verzeiht. Wer seinen Partner schwer enttaeuscht hat sollte um Verzeihung bitten und sich nicht nur einfach entschuldigen.


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> Ja, eine dieser absolut oberflächlichen und geheuchelten Zwangsentschuldigungen -- kenne ich auch, haben wir uns aber endgültig abgewöhnt. Zum Glück.


 
Vielleicht lernt aber dabei schon in der Kindheit dieses schöne Wörtchen. 



> Ja, so ähnlich handhabe ich das auch. Ein lässiges and kurzes Sorry ist natürlich ziemlich verbreitet, aber doch eben kein _Deutsch_ und nichts, was man einem Deutschlerner empfehlen sollte. Man könnte sagen: "Falls Du Dir nicht sicher bist, sag einfach _sorry_, das wird auch verstanden." Aber man kann es doch beim besten Willen nicht als deutsches Wort bezeichnen, oder? Außerdem ist es in den meisten Situationen eben nicht so ernst und höflich gemeint wie "Entschuldigung".


 
Ob nun ein _Schulljung!_ oder _Sorry!_ höflicher ist, möchte ich nicht sagen, aber du hast Recht, dass das vollständige Wort _Entschuldigung_ höflicher und angemessener in einer "formelleren" Runde wirkt.



mustang72 said:


> Meiner Meinung nach gibt es doch einen kleinen und sehr feinen Unterschied und deshalb wird das Entschuldigung auch wesentlich oefters angewandt.
> 
> Die Entschuldigung wird gebraucht wenn man _*sich* fuer etwas entschuldigt_. Ob die andere Partei den Fehler oder was auch immer passiert ist nun akzeptiert ist irrelevant. Hauptsache *ich habe mich* entschuldigt. Die Bahnhofsdurchsage sollte die Verspaetung eines Zuges immer entschuldigen und nicht um Verzeihung bitten.
> 
> Die Verzeihung wird gebraucht wenn man _*jemanden* um Verzeihung bittet_. Es ist einem daran gelegen, dass die andere Partei einem verzeiht. Wer seinen Partner schwer enttaeuscht hat sollte um Verzeihung bitten und sich nicht nur einfach entschuldigen.


 
Das sieht der Herr Sick anders.


----------



## beclija

Auch Herr Sick weiß nicht alles. Und sollte er alles wissen, so sähe ich gern seine Bibliographie.


----------



## Whodunit

beclija said:


> Auch Herr Sick weiß nicht alles. Und sollte er alles wissen, so sähe ich gern seine Bibliographie.


 
Natürlich tut er das nicht. Dabei geht es hier doch aber auch nicht. Mustang hat nur so schön voller Elan den Unterschied zwischen "Entschuldigung" und "Verzeihung" zu erklären verucht, dass ich mich nicht halten konnte, das in einem Buch veröffentlichte Gegenteil (wahr oder falsch sei dahingestellt) zu präsentieren.


----------



## victor12345

Obwohl über das Thema schon viel geschrieben worden ist, ich traue mich zu, eine neue Frage zu stellen:

Ist es nicht so, dass auf englisch "entschuldigen" = "excuse or apologize" und "verzeihen" = "forgive" bedeutet?

Dann, wenn man das mit der englischen Sprache in Parallele stellt, ist so:

Für kleinere Sachen entschuldigt man sich/wird entschuldigt (egal ob das Verb als Reflexiv oder nicht benutzt wird)

Für grossere Sachen bittet man um Verzeihung. 

Ich entschuldige mich, wenn ich eine Stunde jergendwo später ankomme.
Ich bitte um Verzeihung wenn ich jemanden schwer verletzt habe.

Stimmt meine Theorie (klein/gross, wobei klein und gross sehr schwer zu definieren sind) in der deutschen Sprache?

Stimmt sie in der englischen Sprache? (Gaer? )

Auf rumänisch wird es so benutzt.


----------



## mustang72

Whodunit said:


> Das sieht der Herr Sick anders.


Aehm, jetzt bin ich aber etwas verwirrt. Hast du den Artikel gelesen? Ich bin der Meinung, dass wir uns "vom Inhalt her einig sind" und zwar bis zum Schluss wo er sogar noch um Verzeihung bittet!

Allerdings, das stimmt, dass der Gebrauch heutzutage wohl nicht mehr dem Ursprung der Entschuldigung entspricht und darauf wird auch hingewiesen. 

Oder hab ich da etwas falsch verstanden in dem Text. Dann wollt *ihr* mich bitte entschuldigen.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Für etwas Ähnliches, im Tischtennis, sagt man bei uns "Entschuldigung": Wenn man den Ball, sei es bei der Angabe oder im Spiel, an das Netz schlägt und dieser daraufhin auf die gegnerische Platte taumelt, so kann der Gegner den Ball fast niemals bekommen. Deshalb sagt man "Entschuldigung", trotzdem wird der Punkt gezählt. Bei uns galt früher als Regel, wer nicht "Entschuldigung" bei einem ins Netz oder auf die Plattenkante des Gegners geschlagenen Ball sagt, bekommt den Punkt nicht. "Sorry" sagen wir heute (wenn ich doch mal wieder spielen könnte!) in solch einer Situation eher spaßig, da diese Regel eher kindlich ist und von uns mittlerweile ins Lächerliche gezogen wird.


Actually, you will heard professional tennis players say the same thing. Of course, if they don't, they don't lose the point. 

But it's the same idea. One player winds up to hit a really hard top-spin shot, the other races to get into position, the ball hits the net, then it "dribbles down" only a foot or less away. And there you will hear "sorry".


----------



## Kajjo

victor12345 said:


> Ist es nicht so, dass auf englisch "entschuldigen" = "excuse or apologize" und "verzeihen" = "forgive" bedeutet?


Nein, solche grundsätzlichen Gleichsetzungen halte ich nicht für richtig. _forgive_ hat auch die Bedeutung _vergeben_ -- und das ist doch ein großer Unterschied, oder?



> Stimmt meine Theorie (klein/gross, wobei klein und gross sehr schwer zu definieren sind) in der deutschen Sprache?


Nein, eigentlich nicht. Du hast insoweit nicht ganz unrecht, als daß heutzutage _Verzeihung_ gehobener und daher schwerwiegender klingt als das üblichere _Entschuldigung. _Aber einen grundsätzlichen Unterschied sehe ich hier nicht.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

mustang72 said:


> Aehm, jetzt bin ich aber etwas verwirrt. Hast du den Artikel gelesen? Ich bin der Meinung, dass wir uns "vom Inhalt her einig sind" und zwar bis zum Schluss wo er sogar noch um Verzeihung bittet!
> 
> Allerdings, das stimmt, dass der Gebrauch heutzutage wohl nicht mehr dem Ursprung der Entschuldigung entspricht und darauf wird auch hingewiesen.
> 
> Oder hab ich da etwas falsch verstanden in dem Text. Dann wollt *ihr* mich bitte entschuldigen.


 
Ind em Artikel geht es genau darum, dass "sich entschuldigen" sinngemäß falsch ist, also genau das Gegenteil von dem, was du hier schreibst:



> Die Entschuldigung wird gebraucht wenn man _*sich* fuer etwas entschuldigt_. Ob die andere Partei den Fehler oder was auch immer passiert ist nun akzeptiert ist irrelevant. Hauptsache *ich habe mich* entschuldigt. Die Bahnhofsdurchsage sollte die Verspaetung eines Zuges immer entschuldigen und nicht um Verzeihung bitten.


 
Irgendwie widersprichst du dir zwischen den Sätzen, wenn ich sie richtig verstehe. Erst bestehst du darauf, dass man _sich (selbst) entschuldigt_, dann möchtest du aber, dass die _Bahnhofsdurchsage _(warum eigentlich diese Personifizierung hier?)_ die Verspätung entschuldigt_. Auf jeden Fall ist es richtig, dass _entschuldigen_ transitiv gebraucht wird, aber in dem Artikel ging es darum, dass der eigentlich irrsinnige reflexive Gebrauch mittlerweile überhand nimmt. Wenn man sich _selbst_ entschuldigt, dann braucht es man es auch gar nicht erst öffentlich zu verkünden. Nur darum ging es.


----------



## mustang72

Whodunit said:


> ... Erst bestehst du darauf, dass man _sich (selbst) entschuldigt_, dann möchtest du aber, dass die _Bahnhofsdurchsage _(warum eigentlich diese Personifizierung hier?)_ die Verspätung entschuldigt_. ...


Ich vergliche nur das was im Titel gefragt wurde: *Entschuldigung *vs. *Verzeihung*. Du bringst eine weitere Variante ins Spiel welche mir erst jetzt so richtig auffaellt. Die reflexive Anwendung (sich selbst) hatte ich in meinen Ueberlegungen gar nie gehabt aber ist eigentlich der Kern meiner Aussage. Der Beitrag hat mich daher in meiner Ueberlegung nur bestaerkt.


----------



## FloVi

Sicks Artikel geht darum, dass ein Satz wie "Ich entschuldige mich für mein Verhalten" im Grunde bedeutet, sich selbst von der Schuld zu befreien, dabei bittet man eigentlich den anderen um Verzeihung.

Die ganze Diskussion erinnert mich an einen alten - eigentlich nicht besonders komischen - Witz, in dem ein Ausländer einen Deutschen fragt, ob es einen Unterschied zwischen "gehauen" und "geschlagen" gibt. Als der Deutsche verneint, fragt der Ausländer:"Und warum lachen dann die Leute, wenn ich sage, es hat 12 Uhr gehauen?"

Grundsätzlich gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen Entschuldigung und Verzeihung. Man kann die "Vergebung" sogar noch mit hinein bringen, auch wenn letztere meist in einem "göttlicheren" Maßstab erbeten wird, während es bei den beiden anderen mehr um Alltägliches geht.

Leider gibt es jedoch - wie bei vielen anderen Dingen auch - Redwendungen, in denen die Wörter nicht beliebig austauschbar sind, zumindest nicht, ohne ungewohnt zu klingen.

"Entschuldigen Sie mich bitte."
"Ich habe unseren Jahrestag vergessen, verzeihst / vergibst Du mir noch mal?"


----------



## Whodunit

mustang72 said:


> Ich vergliche nur das was im Titel gefragt wurde: *Entschuldigung *vs. *Verzeihung*. Du bringst eine weitere Variante ins Spiel welche mir erst jetzt so richtig auffaellt. Die reflexive Anwendung (sich selbst) hatte ich in meinen Ueberlegungen gar nie gehabt aber ist eigentlich der Kern meiner Aussage. Der Beitrag hat mich daher in meiner Ueberlegung nur bestaerkt.


 
Ich schätze, wir reden über dasselbe aber aneinander vorbei. 

Meinst du mit _Beitrag_ nun deinen eigenen oder den Artikel im Zwiebelfisch? Wenn Ersteres, dann sehe ich keinen Sinn in deinem letzten Satz; wenn Letzteres, so glaube ich, dass du nicht ganz verstanden hast, was ich sagen wollte.

Aber ich denke, nun ist gut mit dem Aneinander-vorbei-Reden. Lassen wir, wie's ist!


----------



## victor12345

Kajjo said:


> Nein, solche grundsätzlichen Gleichsetzungen halte ich nicht für richtig. _forgive_ hat auch die Bedeutung _vergeben_ -- und das ist doch ein großer Unterschied, oder?
> 
> Kajjo


 

Ich hoffe, dass ich nicht off-topic bin, aber ich würde die Definitionen für vergeben - verzeihen und entschuldigen aus meinem Duden hier posten:


*verg**,**eben*_unr. tr. V._
*a *_auch itr._(geh.: verzeihen)* forgive; **jmdm. etw. vergeben** forgive sb. **[for] sth.;*
*b **throw away **‹ chance, goal, etc. **›;**einen Elfmeter vergeben** waste a penalty;*
*c *(geben)* place **‹ order ›** (**an** + *_Akk._* with); award **‹ grant, prize ›** (**an** + *_Akk._* to); **seine Töchter sind alle schon vergeben** his daughters are all married [*_or_* engaged] already;*
*d **sich *(Dat.)* etwas/nichts vergeben** lose/not lose face*


*verz,e-ihenunr. tr., itr. V.
forgive; (entschuldigen) excuse ‹ behaviour, remark, etc. ›;jmdm. [etw.] verzeihen forgive sb. [sth. or for sth.]; es sei dir verziehen, ich will es [dir] verzeihen you are or shall be forgiven; ich kann es mir nicht verzeihen, daß ich das nicht verhindert habe I can't or I'll never forgive myself for not preventing it; das ist nicht zu verzeihen that's unforgivable/inexcusable; kannst du mir noch einmal verzeihen?(auch iron.) can you ever forgive me?; verzeihen Sie [bitte] die Störung pardon the intrusion; [please] excuse me for disturbing you; verzeihen Sie [bitte], können Sie mir sagen …? excuse me, could you tell me …?
*
*entsch**?**uldigen*
*1*_refl. V._* apologize; **sich bei jmdm. wegen *_od._* für etw. entschuldigen** apologize to sb. for sth.; **sich in aller Form entschuldigen** apologize formally; make a formal apology.*
*2*_tr. (auch itr.) V._* excuse **‹ person ›;**die Mutter entschuldigte ihren Sohn in der Schule** the mother had her son excused from school; **sich entschuldigen lassen** ask to be excused; **sein Verhalten ist durch nichts zu entschuldigen** his behaviour is inexcusable; **entschuldigen Sie [bitte]!*(bei Fragen, Bitten) *excuse me; *(bedauernd)* excuse me; I'm sorry; **Sie müssen entschuldigen, daß …**I'm sorry, but …*

Frage1: Wie gesagt, ich hoffe dass, das nicht off-topic ist, aber: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen verzeihen und vergeben? Auf englisch sind sie mehr oder weniger gleich. 



> Man kann die "Vergebung" sogar noch mit hinein bringen, auch wenn letztere meist in einem "göttlicheren" Maßstab erbeten wird, während es bei den beiden anderen mehr um Alltägliches geht.
> FloVi


 
Wäre das der einzige Unterschied?

Frage2:


> a) "Entschuldigen Sie mich bitte."
> b) "Ich habe unseren Jahrestag vergessen, verzeihst / vergibst Du mir noch mal?"
> FloVi


 
Das Beispiel von FloVi hier finde ich sehr gut für meine gross/klein Teorie, meiner Meinung nach. Und meine Meinung zählt nicht viel, weil ich davon keine Ahnung habe

Also:

a) Man könnte sagen, "Verzeihung, bitte" , statt "Entschuldigen Sie mich bitte." Hier wäre der Unterschied zwischen verzeihen und entschuldigen nicht gross. Man könnte aber nicht sagen(wie gesagt, meiner Meinung nach): Vergebung, bitte. Oder: Vergeben Sie mich bitte. Also, es gibt ein Unterschied zwischen vergeben und verzeihen. Oder liege ich falsch?

b) Man sagt: "Ich habe unseren Jahrestag vergessen, verzeihst / vergibst Du mir noch mal?" Man könnte rein Theoretisch auch: "Ich habe unseren Jahrestag vergessen, entschuldigst Du mir noch mal?" sagen, aber dann würde man von seiner/ihrem Ehefrau/Eheman gleich umgebracht , weil die Tat zu gross für eine kleine Entschuldigung ist. Da gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen entschuldigen und vergeben/verzeihen.


----------



## gaer

FloVi said:


> Die ganze Diskussion erinnert mich an einen alten - eigentlich nicht besonders komischen - Witz, in dem ein Ausländer einen Deutschen fragt, ob es einen Unterschied zwischen "gehauen" und "geschlagen" gibt. Als der Deutsche verneint, fragt der Ausländer:"Und warum lachen dann die Leute, wenn ich sage, es hat 12 Uhr gehauen?"


You're off topic. I'll excuse you if you'll excuse me. 

To say more would be like "beating a dead horse".
(" 'Chopping' a dead horse") would be equally wrong in English.


----------



## Aurin

Verzeihen und vergeben haben in etwa die gleiche Bedeutung. Im religiösen Sinn wird eher von Vergebung als von Verzeihung gesprochen.
Ich entschuldige mich, wenn ich "Schuld" auf mich geladen habe.
Ich kann einem anderen verzeihen oder vergeben, der sich mir gegenüber "schuldig" gemacht hat.
Insofern besteht ein Unterschied zwischen verzeihen und entschuldigen.
Wenn du aber zum Beispiel jemanden versehentlich gestoßen hast, dann kannst du Entschuldigung oder Verzeihung sagen und es bedeutet dasselbe.


----------



## FloVi

victor12345 said:


> "Entschuldigen Sie mich bitte." Hier wäre der Unterschied zwischen verzeihen und entschuldigen nicht gross. Oder liege ich falsch?



Ja, es ist eine Redewendung, die in einer bestimmten Situation angewendet wird. "Entschuldigen Sie mich(, bitte)" ist eine Floskel, die in einer Runde / Gesellschaft angewendet wird, die man (auch kurzzeitig) verlässt (um z.B. auf die Toilette zu gehen oder einen anderen Gast zu begrüßen).



victor12345 said:


> b) Man sagt: "Ich habe unseren Jahrestag vergessen, verzeihst / vergibst Du mir noch mal?" Man könnte rein Theoretisch auch: "Ich habe unseren Jahrestag vergessen, entschuldigst Du mir noch mal?" sagen, aber dann würde man von seiner/ihrem Ehefrau/Eheman gleich umgebracht , weil die Tat zu gross für eine kleine Entschuldigung ist.



Auch hier, es ist eine Redewendung, in der verzeihen/vergeben einfach verwendet wird. Auch wenn das methodisch/didaktisch ein Sakrileg ist, hier gilt einfach "Ist eben so".


----------



## mustang72

Whodunit said:


> Ich schätze, wir reden über dasselbe aber aneinander vorbei.
> 
> Meinst du mit _Beitrag_ nun deinen eigenen oder den Artikel im Zwiebelfisch? Wenn Ersteres, dann sehe ich keinen Sinn in deinem letzten Satz; wenn Letzteres, so glaube ich, dass du nicht ganz verstanden hast, was ich sagen wollte.
> 
> Aber ich denke, nun ist gut mit dem Aneinander-vorbei-Reden. Lassen wir, wie's ist!


Ja, wir reden etwas aneinander vorbei. Mit dem Beitrag meine ich tatsaechlich den Artikel im Zwiebelfisch und ich verstehe schon was du sagen wolltest. Ich bekunde leider Muehe dir zu erklaeren wieso.

Und ich glaub auch wir lassen es dabei, da wir uns im Prinzip einig sind.


----------

